# some people get me so mad had to vent a little



## connorshogs (Mar 24, 2011)

So I had someone call wanting a hedgehog shipped I told them is 250 plus crate and health cert. Cuz that's what I get charged. They tell me I'm a jerk. Some people drive neighbor nuts lol they said I'll just get one from Texas I said good luck.


----------

